# My goofy spaniel



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

This is Mac - he's just a riot, a little neurotic, but what spaniel isn't?? Isn't he cute!?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

that picture he looks like a sweetheart!


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> that picture he looks like a sweetheart!


Oh he is a sweetheart - a real love bug! He just doesn't like things out of place. If my hubby leaves the lawnmower out of the shed, he barks at it in the morning because it doesn't belong there. He has one of those 'loofa dog' stuffed squeaky toys that has become his security blanket. He has to take attendance of us if we're not in the same room. 

He's a nut, but he's a really loveable nut! :biggrin: We wouldn't trade him for anything!

He was on me in a 'sun puddle' on the couch and I had the camera and just aimed & shot. I can't believe you can't see any of me in it. It turned out really cute, I thought!:smile:


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

hey the dogs that are "nuts" are the best dogs. IMO they brighten up our lives. I personally love when my puppy does doofy stuff because I cant stop laughing and i swear that he can tell i thought it was funny because he gives me the "pitbull smile" (his mouth relaxed open) like hes laughing too.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

What a cute picture of a very cute dog!!!! It's the "nutty/goofy" animals that make us LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

He looks very adorable --- he has those puppy dog eyes that melt your heart. "When he looks at you innocently with puppy dog eyes, as if he could do no wrong" He is lucky to have you and those sun puddles, too!


----------



## pinkcircles (Jan 21, 2009)

Lovely pic


----------

